# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: ذخیره عکس در دیتابیس اکسس و نمایش آن

## moosa2007

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم

مطلب زیاد گیرم آمد اما از اونجایی که تازه کارم درکش واسم سخت بود 
میخواستم مراحل آپلود عکس ، ذخیره عکس در دیتابیس و نمایش عکس را بصورت یک فرم در صورت امکان جهت بازبینی و یادگیری بهتر برایم قرار دهید 
من در حال حاضر میتونم از فیلدهای موجود در صفحه نوشته را در داخل دیتابیس کنم و اونرا در صفحه خروجیم نمایش ، حذف و ویرایش کنم اما یاد ندارم همراه آن عکس را هم ذخیره و نمایش دهم 
ممنون میشم با قرار دادن یک نمونه مثال ساده من را راهنمایی کنید یا فرم ساخته شده توسط خودم را با افزودن این قابلیت تکمیل کنید 
( نمونه کد من پیوست شده است)

Contact Form.rar‏
با تشکر

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم مطلب زیاد گیرم آمد اما از اونجایی که تازه کارم درکش واسم سخت بود میخواستم مراحل آپلود عکس ، ذخیره عکس در دیتابیس و نمایش عکس را بصورت یک فرم در صورت امکان جهت بازبینی و یادگیری بهتر برایم قرار دهید
>  با تشکر



 
سلام.
اینجا میتونید قدم به قدم مراحل اینکارو با Sample یاد بگیرید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## moosa2007

با عرض تشکر
من این صفحه را دیدم اما نتوانستم کاری را که میخواستم انجام دهم من میخواهم یک قسمت محصولات در سایتم ایجاد کنم 
که آیتم های 
نام محصول ، عکس محصول و توضیحات در آن وجود داشته باشد 

نام محصول و توضیحات مشکلی ندارم اما هر کاری می کنم نمی توانم عکس محصول را ذخیره و نمایش دهم 
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید و یا در صورت امکان نمونه مقدماتی آن را طراحی نمایید


با تشکر

----------


## mosyhey

آپلود عکس در دیتابیس کار خیلی درستی نیست؛ مگر اینکه دلیل خاصی برای آن داشته باشید. اگرنه عکس ها را در پوشه ای از سایت بریزید و سپس نام و یا مسیر آنها را در فیلدی متنی از دیتابیس ذخیره کنید.

----------


## moosa2007

دوست من 
شاید من منظورم را بد رساندم 
آخه من هم همین کاری را که شما می گویید می خواهم انجام دهم اما نمی توانم لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز به تاپیک "کامپوننت های ASP" در همین انجمن مراجعه کنید و در آنجا قسمت کامپننت ASP Jpeg رو مطالعه کنید... موفق باشی

----------


## moosa2007

من شرمنده ام هر چه قدر گشتم این تاپیک را با این نام گیر نیاوردم 
ممنون میشم لینکش را در اینجا قرار دهید 
صمیمانه سپاسگزارم

----------


## aryaei2000

با سلام
شما برای آپلود عکس میتونید از دو راه استفاده کنید:
1.تحقیق کنید و ببینید که سرویس دهنده ی شما کامپوننت AspJpeg رو ساپورت میکنه یا نه.اگر ساپورت کنه که از اون استفاده میکنید و بسیاری از مشکلاتتن حل میشه.
http://www.aspjpeg.com
2.در صورتی که شما از داشتن AspJpeg بهره مند نباشید باید از کلاس Upload استفاده کنید که یک نمونه آن در آدرس زیر هست:
http://www.freeaspupload.net
ولی این کامپوننت فقط برای آپلود عکس هست و اگر بخواهید کار های دیگری مثل تغییر اندازه نوشتن متن بر روی عکس و ... رو باعکس انجام بدید باید کد های پیشرفته تری بنویسید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## moosa2007

از مدیر بخش بسیار سپاسگزارم 
اما
1-  کامپوننت AspJpeg در لینک موجود بصورت 30 روزه ارائه می شود 
2- کلاس Upload رو من قبلا دیده بودم مشکل من سر این هست که نمی توانم نام فایل موجود را در دیتابیس ذخیره و بعدا عکس را مشاهده کنم 

برای همین از شما دوستان در این رابطه راهنمایی خواستم و می خواهم در صورت امکان یک نمونه خیلی ساده در این رابطه در اختیار بنده قرار دهید 


با تشکر فراوان 
منتظر پاسخ شما دوستان عزیز هستم

----------


## aryaei2000

با سلام
اسم عکس بستگی به کلاسی داره که شما ازش استفاده میکنید.
برای مثال تو اون سایتی که من مثال زدم برای پیدا کردن اسم عکس باید از کد زیر استفاده کنید:

   FileName = UploadImg.FileToSave
   FileName = sqbl(FileName)
Function sqbl(inputstr)
 sqbl = Replace(inputstr, "'", "")
End Function
 

هر جا هم که بخواهید اسم عکس رو به صفحه دیگری ارسال کنید از کد زیر استفاده کنید.

  <input type="hidden" name="filename"" value="" & UploadImg.FileToSave & "">

موفق باشید.

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز کامپننت ASP Jpeg درسته در مدت زمان 30 روزه برای دانلود شما آماده شده اما اگر واقعا سرویس دهنده شده (وب هاستینگ) از این کامپننت پشتیبانی می کند، نگران این موضوع نباشید و با خیال راحت از آن استفاده کنید... توسط این کامپننت تمام کارهای ریز و درشت در سطوح مختلف برنامه نویسی قابل پیاده سازی است. ضمن اینکه راهنمای خوبی در داخل سایت آن و همچنین داکیومنت خوبی همراه نصب برنامه برای شما آماده است... مثال هایی هم از آن در پوشه نمونه های آن (Sample) وجود دارد... موفق باشی

----------


## nasser_ray

سلام
کتابخانه برای کنترل آپلود فایل ها به سرور و ذخیره آنها در پایگاه داده 
*aspSmartUpload*

تابع کتاب خانه ای برای کنترل هوشمند و آسان Upload ها به سرور است که برای ثبت در سرور (در صورتی که ثبت نشده باشد) باید :
1. کپی دو فایل aspSmartUpload.dll و aspSmartUploadUtil.dll به دایکرتوری

%systemroot%\system32 

2. اجرای دستور زیر در خط فرمان برای ثبت فایل کتابخانه در سرور
Run > regsvr32 aspSmartUpload.dll
روش تعریف و بکار گیری این کتابخانه در ASP:
Set myUpload = Server.CreateObject("AspSmartUpload.SmartUpload")
از این پس متغیر myUpload شامل دو کلکسیون بنامهای Files و Form برای فایل های ارسال شده و پارامترهای دریافت شده از طریق فرم است.

در یافت متغیر از کلکسیون Form

Received1 = myupload.Form("Received1")
Received2 = myupload.Form("Received2")

دریافت فایل ها از کلکسیون Files

For each file In myupload.Files
if file.Size > 0 then
 If not file.IsMissing Then 'Check for missing file
  'file.FileToField Recordset.Fields("File")
  'file.SaveAs "Pictures Directory"
 else
  'Error
 end if
end if
Next


برای در یافت اطلاعات بیشتر به آدرس
http://www.mistral.net/asp/aspSmartU...tm#SmartUpload

----------


## alimjalili

خوب دوست من یه کار خیلی ساده دیگه هم میتونی انجام بدی :

عکسهاتو توی یه فولدری قرار بده ، آدرس عکس رو توی دیتا بیس ذخیره کن ؛ از کنترل Image استفاده کن و خاصیت DataBind اون رو با فیلدی که آدرس عکست در اون ذخیره شده Bind کن .

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت بکنم

----------

